# Short reed goose call for newbs



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm looking at buying my first short reed goose call. I would like one thats easy to blow of course and learn with. I don't have much experience but want the short reed sounds. I was wondering what experiences you guys have had with short reed goose calls in the $70 or under range.

Calls I'm looking at:

Foiles Meat Grinder Polycarb $60
Primos Honky Talk Polycarb $25
TM's Super Mag polycarb $75

What can you guys tell me about these or other short reed calls.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

both the meat grinder and the poly super mag are great calls. i've blown both. if your really pinched for funds the hs canada hammer also is a decent sounding call for the money, i think it sells for about 25 bucks. i would go with the poly super mag and go to tim grounds web site and order the shaved reeds. the shaved reed makes a huge difference.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

How about Heartland Flatliner, or G force


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've heard they are also great sounding calls although i've never blown them. chris has good deals on the flatliner in the store. you can make any short reed sound good. it just takes practice.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If you have the money, go straight to a custom call. They tend to blow a lot smoother. Chances are that once you get going in calling you will upgrade to one anyway, just saving you money in the long run.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree with decoyer. if you get into it a lot you will want to upgrade later in life. a they do blow way easier.


----------



## big swampy (Aug 23, 2004)

i don't know about the other calls you listed but i like my foiles meat grinder. i just bought it this year and it was my first short reed call. it took a couple of weeks of practice but it is sounding good now. the geese seem to be liking it too. :wink:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Id recommend a Reload.

Its a great call and right in your price range. :beer: 
You can see it hear:

http://www.guideseriescalls.com/pages/calls.asp


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

An old codger at Scheels(not a salesman) in Sioux Falls, SD talked me into buying a cheap($30)Illusion with an instruction CD/CDROM earlier this summer, before I bought a Flatliner. I never even used the thing in the field, but in my opinion it was the best move I made because of the CD and the ease of learning how to blow a short reed. Have have since switched to the Flatliner and probably won't even put the Illusion on my lanyard. I just use the thing to practice different sounds in the car then try to carry it over to the other call.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Is there much of a difference in difficulty level of the calls I've listed compared to the $140+ acrylics? I would like to get a nice acrylic but that extra money could buy me decoys or other much needed stuff I don't have yet.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

both the super mags blow about the same. you get a little better sound out of the acrylic and it is louder because it is harder. if you go with the poly make sure it is tuned right when you buy it. i would also reccomend getting some shaved reeds off of tims website. they make a world of difference.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think I'm going to go with the Heatland Flatliner. Acrylic for the same price as the poly carbs I've been looking at. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

youe can't beat chris's price for a nice acrylic call.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ordered mine yesterday. GREAT price! Can't wait.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What's the difference between the flatliner and the x-out??


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Got the Flatliner and the Honker Talk video yesterday. The call appears to be of great quality. It is easy to blow and sounds great. Keep in mind that I am no expert as this is my first short reed call.

The video is great. Very detailed info on how to blow a short reed call for retards like me. Mr Stahl goes into more advanced calling techniques as well. I think that any newbie should include this video with their call choice. I was sounding like a goose in relatively short order. Albeit a one note monotone goose, but definitely a goose.

The short reed thing is trickier than I thought. You definitely don't need to put a lot of air through it like a flute, and any variation in air volume makes for large variation in sounds. Hence the versatility, but control is most important.

RC

Future short reed master but always a terrible shot!


----------

